# Odin to eclair - can't boot into recovery



## sixohtew

Hey guys, my friend wanted me to root his vibrant - I used the aio program to Odin back to stock, and its boot looping (as expected) but I can't boot it into recovery to wipe the data so it'll boot. It just keeps boot looping. Anyone have any ideas or insight? Anything would be appreciated

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Woody

Ok, so do you know by any chance what he was running before you Odin'd back to stock? Did he have any troubles with his internal SD not being read?

To get into recovery there are two different key combos that you can use depending on which Bootloader you are on. There are Froyo and Gingerbread bootloaders.

For Froyo (which is most likely what you have on their now)..... Push the Volume Up AND Down + Power until you see the Vibrant come up and let go of the Power but keep *ahold of the Volume-Up AND Down buttons*

For Gingerbread BLs.....Push the Volume-Down + Power until you see the Vibrant come up and let go of the Power but keep *ahold of the Volume-Down button*. This will boot you into recovery.

Can be tricky, so try it a couple of times if it doesn't work the first try.

Edit: The above will get you into stock recovery which is about as basic as you can get (<----Try this first though). If he wants to get into CWR, then you'll have to do the Update.zip method. You can get it in my Repo thread here under the Flashables tag. It has to be on the internalSD and labeled Update.zip then see below. Might have to ADB push it to internal since you can get it out of the bootloop. Stock should work, but if not, there is this.

Tab down to Reinstall Packages and click it. Let it run. If it gets back to the Blue Recovery, you might have to do it again. This will install the CWR that you put on your internal SD that you downloaded from my signature earlier. The recovery will go from *Blue* (stock) to *Green* (CWR).


----------

